# is GRANITE safe in an aquarium?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i found a rly nice chunk of granite in a big gravel pit during a geology fieldtrip, would it be safe in a freshwater aquarium??


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Granite and marble, just make sure to clean it really well, also make sure all edges are smooth to prevent fish from hurting them selves. Also many people use chunks of granite for cichlids to lay eggs on.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Buddiechrist said:


> I use Granite and marble, just make sure to clean it really well, also make sure all edges are smooth to prevent fish from hurting them selves. Also many people use chunks of granite for cichlids to lay eggs on.


great thanks, il dip it in bleach then give it a good rinse in water conditioner saturated water, dry it and throw it in


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

yup no problems using granite, also it wont affect your ph like marble,limestone ect....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i put it in and noticed a steady stream of tiny little bubbles coming off of it, so now i have it sitting in a glass full of water saturated with some prime water conditioner, il put it in later if the bubbling stops


----------

